
Basic Jobs Are Better Than Basic Incomes - simonsarris
https://medium.com/s/story/guaranteed-minimum-agriculture-f93a5aa38c97
======
deaddodo
UBI hasn't been about supplemental welfare for decades now. Most UBI
proponents back it out of practical reality vs desire to aide the poor.

In 40-50, 100, 250, etc years, more jobs will be automated. The population
will have grown, especially in the undeveloped and developing nations. And
resource scarcity will have increased. UBI is simply being recognized as a
tool to be utilized in managing that reality. At least, if and until we can
become a spacefaring species not locked into a closed economic system with
extremely finite resources.

------
megamindbrian2
I want a basic job.

